# The World's Largest Dungeon Project



## Hussar (Sep 11, 2005)

Greetings all.

For anyone who's purchased the World's Largest Dungeon, running it can seem to be a daunting task.  1600 encounters, 16 poster sized maps, 900ish pages, it's a tome.  So, with that in mind, I have created the World's Largest Adventuring Group project.  Our goals are simple:

1)  To act as a central home for online DM's and players to play and host their World's Largest Dungeon Campaign.
2)  To allow DM's to work together to share the workload in transfering the WLD onto an online experience.
3)  To work as a recruiting center for those who wish to find players or DM's to run the WLD.

Games are to be run over OpenRPG with DM's able to access a central storehouse of image files and other goodies to make life easier.  Hopefully, there can be some cross pollination of campaigns, with the possibility of one group meeting another, however, that is not a requirement.  

DM's who sign up for the project will receive the following:

a)  A dedicated Php forum for their specific campaign.
b)  Access to a DM's only forum where DM's can post questions, tricks, and access materials for running the game.
c)  The LE Games has gratiously donated 2 free .pdf's (17 Magic Weapons and 17 Magic Armors) for each new DM.

Players will have hopefully have a choice of DM's and campaigns to choose from based on their play style and time constraints.  Players also have limited access to image hosting for Pbp threads or character minis in game.  There is also a hosted 3e Profiler program for storing character sheets.  

I've recently hit a bit of a snag and one of my DM's has dropped out due to personal commitments, but, I'm sure that if DM's sign up, we will see the players come as well.  So far, we have the following completed:  

i)  Complete Region A and B maps in 30 pixel=5 feet scale, with all secret doors and numbers removed for ease of play.
ii)  All minis for Region A and B hosted.
iii)  Die roller nodes created for Region A.
iv)  Alternative ideas for Region B encounters.

As you can see, there is still much work to be done, but, hopefully, with many hands the work will go quickly and we can focus on our games.

So, if you want to DM or you want to be a player in the World's Largest Dungeon, check out our introduction thread or take a look at the Games in Play.  

Thank you.


----------



## jtone (Sep 13, 2005)

If I can get OpenRPG working on my computer, I would love to DM for this.  Do you have links for an introduction to OpenRPG?  I didn't find OpenRPG's official guide to be all that helpful.


----------



## Hussar (Sep 15, 2005)

I've never had this problem to be honest.  You must install the programs in the order suggested and use the versions of Python and WXPython from the site.  Other versions have great problems.  Simply download the three programs in order, install them in order and run the program from the Start.py file.

Honestly, I'm a luddite when it comes to stuff like this, so I'm probably not the one to ask about problems getting things going.  If you wish, email me at wlddmhussar at hotmail dot com or go to the site in the first post and PM me in the forums.  I'm on fairly often, so I might be able to help you through yahoo chat or something like that.

I'd love to have you aboard.


----------

